# Canon EOS 6D Firmware 1.1.4 Available



## Canon Rumors Guy (Mar 19, 2014)

```
<div name="googleone_share_1" style="position:relative;z-index:5;float: right; /*margin: 70px 0 0 0;*/ top:70px; right:120px; width:0;"><g:plusone size="tall" count="1" href="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/canon-eos-6d-firmware-1-1-4-available/"></g:plusone></div><div style="float: right; margin:0 0 70px 70px;"><a href="https://twitter.com/share" class="twitter-share-button" data-count="vertical" data-url="http://www.canonrumors.com/2014/03/canon-eos-6d-firmware-1-1-4-available/">Tweet</a></div>
<b>Details</b>

Firmware Version 1.1.4 incorporates the following fixes:</p>
<ol>
<li>Fixes a phenomenon in which some images cannot be transferred to mobile devices running the EOS Remote app.</li>
<li>Corrects an error in the German language Feature Guide.</li>
<li>Corrects an error in the Korean language Feature Guide.</li>
</ol>
<p>Firmware Version 1.1.4 is for cameras with firmware up to Version 1.1.3. If the camera’s firmware is already Version 1.1.4, it is not necessary to update the firmware.</p>
<p>Please note: After the firmware update has been performed the following setting will be reset to default.

Menu > Custom Function> C.Fn II: Autofocus > AF Microadjustment> 1: All by same amount</p>
<p>When updating the firmware of the camera, please review the instructions thoroughly before you download the firmware.</p>
<p><b>Download</b>

<a href="http://usa.canon.com/cusa/professional/products/professional_cameras/digital_slr_cameras/eos_6d#DriversAndSoftware" target="_blank" rel="nofollow">Download Firmware Version 1.1.4</a> | <a href="http://www.bhphotovideo.com/c/product/892349-REG/Canon_8035b002_EOS_6D_Digital_Camera.html/bi/2466/kbid/3296" target="_blank">Canon EOS 6D at B&H Photo</a></p>
<p><strong><span style="color: #ff0000;">c</span>r</strong></p>
```


----------



## Woody (Mar 19, 2014)

Just updated my 6D. No change to my AF microadjustment setting.


----------



## MintChocs (Mar 19, 2014)

I'm interested to know how this firmware will affect my generic batteries.


----------



## bereninga (Mar 19, 2014)

MintChocs said:


> I'm interested to know how this firmware will affect my generic batteries.



I'd wait to see if other ppl report any changes. Also, why couldn't they fix the GPS bug w/ this update? Smh.


----------



## hsbn (Mar 19, 2014)

> I'd wait to see if other ppl report any changes. Also, why couldn't they fix the GPS bug w/ this update? Smh.



Because it is not a bug. GPS doesn't turn off when the power of the camera is off so that it can pick up the GPS signal faster when you power on the camera again. The only annoyance is that they don't leave us with option to enable/disable it.


----------



## ashmadux (Mar 19, 2014)

hsbn said:


> > I'd wait to see if other ppl report any changes. Also, why couldn't they fix the GPS bug w/ this update? Smh.
> 
> 
> 
> Because it is not a bug. GPS doesn't turn off when the power of the camera is off so that it can pick up the GPS signal faster when you power on the camera again. The only annoyance is that they don't leave us with option to enable/disable it.



So thats why the 6d has pathetic battery life compared to any rebel or the 60d. great


----------



## candyman (Mar 19, 2014)

Yawn. Looking forward to another more exciting update


----------



## wsheldon (Mar 19, 2014)

MintChocs said:


> I'm interested to know how this firmware will affect my generic batteries.



Someone on Fred Miranda just reported it sniffed out their STK clone batteries after the update and threw up a warning/error. Not sure if it was deal breaker or just a nag, but doesn't look good. I'll wait to see if it affects Watson batteries before upgrading, because I got one of those free from B&H and it works well now.


----------



## wsheldon (Mar 19, 2014)

candyman said:


> Yawn. Looking forward to another more exciting update



Ditto


----------



## ifp (Mar 19, 2014)

ashmadux said:


> So thats why the 6d has pathetic battery life compared to any rebel or the 60d. great



My 6d's battery life is just fine. I don't leave GPS enabled unless I'm actively shooting, and I rarely use the wi-fi. The other day, with GPS enabled, I took 1300 shots on an outing (yeah a bit of spraying and praying...) and had over 50% battery left when I got back.

With more sporadic use, I find I easily get 400 or so shots before I charge the battery. I usually charge it when it's around 50%.

So if you're getting pathetic battery life compared to a Rebel (I have an XS, and it does not compare), then I'm guessing your 6d is defective. Either that, or you leave GPS and/or wifi on...


----------



## jhaces (Mar 19, 2014)

Pretty minor fixes, to be honest, and since I am rather fond of my 6D as it is, along with my 3rd party batteries, I think I'll have to pass. So far, I've never had a problem transferring images to my phone, but to be honest, it's not something I do often.

Canon would have to make the next firmware change rather tempting if it wants me to discard my non-OEM batteries, since, as it is, my 6D is a dream 8)

On the battery life, yeah, GPS not turning off is annoying when I forget about it :-[ but I've updated my workflow and put a blue tab on my bag's zipper It reminds me to turn off gps  I wouldn't mind an extra gps option "turn off gps completely when camera is switched off" fully understanding that the trade-off would be longer lock-in times on next start-up

ashmadux, perhaps you have your GPS set to refresh position way too often? I have it on 5 minutes, enough for what I do, and battery life lasts me over a whole day without a hiccup even shooting over 2.5 k images. (don't ask  )


----------



## tdrive (Mar 19, 2014)

I guess it would probably interfere with the Magic Lantern software that some of us have as well.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 20, 2014)

ashmadux said:


> So thats why the 6d has pathetic battery life compared to any rebel or the 60d. great



No, it's not a bug, but a feature that can be turned off.If gps would force turn off on camera off each fix would take another minute... so in essence this saves battery life because you don't have to leave your camera on to have instant gps.

Btw the larger battery drain 6d vs 60d (I have both) is because the ff sensor draws much more power. If that's a problem, buy a mobile phone with an even smaller sensor and use it for even longer than a 60d.



tdrive said:


> I guess it would probably interfere with the Magic Lantern software that some of us have as well.



It's not compatible unless adjusts the memory addresses of the Canon firmware functions, that'll take a dev ~1 hour - but it's probably not worth it right now as there's no real need to upgrade and you can downgrade to 1.1.3 anytime.


----------



## dgatwood (Mar 22, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> No, it's not a bug, but a feature that can be turned off.If gps would force turn off on camera off each fix would take another minute... so in essence this saves battery life because you don't have to leave your camera on to have instant gps.



No, it's a bug. GPS acquisition takes either:


About a second for a hot start
About 35–45 seconds for a warm start
About 2–4 minutes for a cold start

A hot start is possible as long as you haven't moved more than about 60 miles from the original location, and as long as you still have up-to-date ephemeris data. The ephemeris data is valid for 4–6 hours, which means you only need to reacquire that data a few times per day. As long as you do so before the data expires, every power-on should be a hot start, which should take only a second or two. With that said, you'll also probably need to do a hot start fix every half hour or so, because of the 60 mile limit.

Either way, that's about two orders of magnitude less power consumption than leaving GPS running continuously, and assuming the camera is tweaked to update the EXIF data to insert GPS coordinates acquired after the shot is taken, unless you're traveling at a very high rate of speed, the extra second of delay shouldn't matter.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 22, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> As long as you do so before the data expires, every power-on should be a hot start, which should take only a second or two.



... as long as the camera has a good view to the satellites and you didn't go indoors or into cover in the meantime.

Anyway, fyi: The Magic Lantern devs have figured out the gps props and just added a "gps off on camera off" (and vice versa) option  ... and if I come around to it I'll add a MagicGPS(tm) option to ML that slows down the gps acquisition frequency if the camera is idle for some time as a power saver.


----------



## dgatwood (Mar 22, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> dgatwood said:
> 
> 
> > As long as you do so before the data expires, every power-on should be a hot start, which should take only a second or two.
> ...



True, but in that case, you'd get approximately the same level of accuracy by writing the photos without GPS data, running the GPS receiver until it successfully acquires a fix, then retroactively updating the EXIF tags in the recent photos. The only difference is that the GPS data will reflect the location of the exit door rather than the entrance door.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 23, 2014)

dgatwood said:


> True, but in that case, you'd get approximately the same level of accuracy by writing the photos without GPS data, running the GPS receiver until it successfully acquires a fix, then retroactively updating the EXIF tags in the recent photos.



Yes, of course you're correct. Unfortunately my current 6D+Lightroom solution is less clever than my old 60D+external tagger+GeoSetter ... GeoSetter could automatically write and even *interpolate* missing gps data for a certain time frame around the last fix. Lightroom cannot do that and hasn't even got a quick copy/paste function for gps coordinates.

That's why I tend to leave gps on nowadays. And buy another battery. Just what Canon wants


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 23, 2014)

Canon Rumors said:


> Firmware Version 1.1.4 incorporates the following fixes:
> 1. Fixes a phenomenon in which some images cannot be transferred to mobile devices running the EOS Remote app.
> 2. Corrects an error in the German language Feature Guide.
> 3. Corrects an error in the Korean language Feature Guide.


*4. Screws 3rd party batteries (WARNING!)*

See user's comments here about "irregular communication with the battery": http://www.fredmiranda.com/forum/topic/1281456


----------



## Skirball (Mar 25, 2014)

Marsu42 said:


> Canon Rumors said:
> 
> 
> > Firmware Version 1.1.4 incorporates the following fixes:
> ...



Good to know, thanks for the update.

Also good to see that threads on the Fred Miranda forum also quickly degrade into tired off-topic discussions on whether Manual mode should allow auto-ISO.


----------



## Marsu42 (Mar 25, 2014)

Skirball said:


> Also good to see that threads on the Fred Miranda forum also quickly degrade into tired off-topic discussion



... something that would never happen over here :-> ... ok, well, maybe it'll take a bit more time 



Skirball said:


> on whether Manual mode should allow auto-ISO.



Btw this isn't a huge problem since Magic Lantern does it


----------

